# Aussies (or those with experience in Oz) living in USA - need your advice



## cascade-expat (May 1, 2010)

Okay still new and just signed up. Looking for some advice.

I'm an Aussie looking to make a move to the USA. 
Need some aussies or those who have experience living in Oz, who are now in the USA. 

What are your experiences of both countries and what do you think about a move?

Reason I ask is b/c I'm thinking of moving to NY in the next 1-5 years. 
I work in the financial services industry, and so NY would feel like home, given Wall St and such. Always dreamed of working in NY. Also I have friends in California and New Jersey. 

What I'm planning to do:
- apply to business school (i.e. MBA) prob. columbia, NYU-Stern or maybe one of those Ivy Leagues, or a lower tier if I'm unsuccessful in the top tier schools. 
- then find a job in the USA after business school. 
- then take it from there. 
If those don't work then I might move based on an investment visa. 

I've got good skills and undergrad university degree here in Oz. 

Anyone with advice on what is better; Australia vs. USA would be much appreciated. I like the USA, however I have a feeling that I might miss the beaches and weather here in Oz. At the same time California and NY feel like home to me (been before). 

Thanks and kind regards.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

You may want to ask this in the Aussie forum too since I know that one of the mods (amaslam) moved from the USA to Oz. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm making the move to NY in November after trying in early 2008 and heading home.

Investment VISA but H1-B myabe an option if 1-5 years is your timeframe.

Best advice is that experience is everything as your degree if its from a top AUstralian School is worthless in America. If you go down the MBA route then you should be beable to use contacts that will get you work. Both those MBA programs are good so either 1 is fine.

The US ecnomy is actually getting better you can feel it. Good luck!


----------



## cascade-expat (May 1, 2010)

Weebie said:


> I'm making the move to NY in November after trying in early 2008 and heading home.
> 
> Investment VISA but H1-B myabe an option if 1-5 years is your timeframe.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. 
H1-B is difficult for me, b/c I have a business related degree. Most H1-B or E3s go to technical people. 

I'll try and talk to amaslam ... see what it is about USA that he hates. lol ...


----------



## katze (Apr 4, 2009)

So I've not actually lived in OZ yet but I'll be moving temporarily for a job in less than a month, but I've been living in NY (upstate though not NYC) for the past 3 years while I was in grad school and lived in CA for a couple months a few years ago. If you think you might miss the beach/weather in OZ then I'd suggest looking at California a little more. It gets cold in NY and winter gets pretty old after about 4-5 months of it!! 

You might also look at some of the larger cities in the South (ie Atlanta, Houston) that would have warmer weather and are much closer to beaches. There are some really good schools in both of those cities. Emory (in Atlanta) and Rice (in Houston) come to mind.


----------



## Jawahar (Aug 4, 2007)

Best bet for you is California, not New York, we had a business for seven years in san Jose, Ca, no racism over here like Australia, we had to move back to UK, because we couldn,t find the right type of cooking staff for our restaurant, the weather is much better here then New york, and you will find people from all over the world in California, we have families in Australia and New zealand, but let me tell you they rather be in USA then those two racist country, you will find America a great country, i have been living in UK for forty five years, but USA is much better for it Citizens, if you are young, its the best country for you, they look after there old and disable people much better then English do, the best way to get in is get yourself a good business, employ few American, and get a right immigration lawyer, and get a business visa, good luck mate.


----------

